# Affiliate Your Site with Sevenstring.org!



## Chris (May 10, 2007)

I'm working on getting an affiliate links directory for the site up and running. I've got a supremely basic layout up at:
*
Sevenstring.org - Affiliated Links*

I'll be adding categories (and some style) to it over the next week. What this is, is a link-building database that will allow search engine spiders visiting sevenstring.org to crawl out to your website as well. Submitting links is free (though they all require approval), and though not necessary, a link back to ss.org on your site would be appreciated.

The basic point is that this site is a Google PR3, and you can use my traffic and search engine stats to get better exposure for your personal/band/hobby/whatever website. You get listed in more engines, more people visit your site, and that means more people hear your music, check out your art, or read your blog devoted to Shannon's nipples.

For example, if you click on Musicians and Bands:

Sevenstring.org - Affiliated Links- Musicians & Bands

You'll see (at the moment) only my website listed. You can either click on the details link to get some info on the site:

Chris Quigley - Musician - Details -

Or just click the link itself to go to my website. When you add your site, you'll be prompted for some simple info :

*Title: *The title of your page.

*URL:* (duh)

*Description*: A few words describing your site.

*META Keywords:* Not necessary, useful for indexing. For example "Division, Virginia, Metal"

*META Description*: Basically the same as the description field, indexed.

*Your Name:* Your forum name on here is fine. 

*Your Email:* You'll get a notification of your site being approved at that address. 

*Category:* Whichever suits your site best. Since there are only a few right now, if your site doesn't fit into one, just toss it into unsorted.

*Reciprocal Link URL:* The page on your site that links back to sevenstring.org. Paste the code onto that page, and paste the link to that page into this field. Again, this is *not required*, but as this gets bigger and busier, sites linking back to us will get ranked higher.

*What's the friggin' point?*

If you're a musician, in a band, a vendor or just a web guy who wants to get the word out, this will send a good deal of traffic to your site. EVERY spider that crawls sevenstring.org will index the link to your site as well. The busier sevenstring.org gets, the busier your site gets. We get OVER 20 million hits a month here. Your site won't get all that traffic, but you WILL get links, rankings, and search engine results. 

So basically, if you're in a band and selling a CD for example, chances are you'll sell quite a bit more over time if you affiliate your band's website with sevenstring.org. Down the road this will be a pay-per-submit service to the tune of about $10/link. You'll be taking advantage of sevenstring.org's web presence and traffic and benefitting 100% from this site's popularity. For now, for ss.org members it's 100% free.

So that's my speech. Again it's absolutely a work in progress (as in, I JUST got it runnng) so bear with the ugly layout and sparse categories.

Questions/etc, let me know.

- Chris


----------



## Durero (May 10, 2007)

That's a frickin' great idea Chris! You rule!


----------



## Naren (May 10, 2007)

Cool idea.


----------



## jarrydn (May 10, 2007)

Excellent idea 

I've been meaning to throw a massive SS.org banner up onto my bands myspace account, but I can't do that until I officially start using a 7-string ;D

Here's hoping it's up and running in the next week or so


----------



## Cancer (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Drew (May 10, 2007)

Badass.  Can you go back and update links later on? I want to submit my myspace page, where this palce is linked back, but I can't pull the link from there until I get home from work since it's blocked on our server.


----------



## Zepp88 (May 10, 2007)

This is a great idea man! When it's ready to go I'll add my bands myspace, and I'd be happy to put a link to ss.org on there as well!


----------



## Digital Black (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, will that be able to edited at any time?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2007)

Awesome fucking idea.


----------



## Shawn (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Regor (May 13, 2007)

I've tried to add my band's website, but it keeps coming up as either 'invalid code' if I don't use caps in the code, or it'll just go to a blank page if I do.

Did my stuff go thru ok Chris?


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2007)

Nope. Try clearing your browser's cache first, and hitting CTRL-F5 on the submit page.


----------

